# Parking sensor problem



## beario (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello, 

Everytime I engage the the reverse gear on my 04 automatic xtrail I just get a constant beeping noise even though there is nothing behind me, it has only just started doning it, I was wondering if there is anyway of re-setting it without having t take it to a garage, or is this a common fault.

Any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

This usually means there is dirt stuck in one of the sensors. Try giving each sensor a good clean and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LOL As soon as I replied to you, I jumped into my exy to drive to work this morning, put it in reverse and guess what?? yep, constant beep from the sensors, I laughed 

It rained the night before heavily and the rear bumper was fill of moisture and very wet, I let them be and drove to work as normal. Arrived an hour later to work and tested the reverse again and everything was working fine (rear bumper was dry this time)

This could be your problem too


----------

